# Lockups fixed? Not exactly.



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

I was just watching TV. I hit the Tivo button to get to Tivo Central. A tentative down-arrow worked -- no lockup! Cool.

I zipped up to the Discovery bar, thinking somehow that would remind me of the keypress that would turn off the video window, because it's kind of annoying right now. Memory fails me. Back down into the main menu -- after all, my shows are waiting for me...

But when I hit Select on My Shows, nothing happens.

Am I locked up? No, I can move around the main menu, get to the side menus... but I can't select anything on the side menus. I hit Zoom, nothing. Live TV, nothing.

In short, I'm stuck in Tivo Central. Can't get out. Have to pull the plug.

Sigh.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Atomic Buffalo said:


> I was just watching TV. I hit the Tivo button to get to Tivo Central. A tentative down-arrow worked -- no lockup! Cool.
> 
> I zipped up to the Discovery bar, thinking somehow that would remind me of the keypress that would turn off the video window, because it's kind of annoying right now. Memory fails me. Back down into the main menu -- after all, my shows are waiting for me...
> 
> ...


This is the *Select non responsive *problem that I got also, the arrows work but the select does not, and for me the TiVo button did not work, but that button did gave me the bong, just no action. Plug pull was the only fix (maybe TiVo needs a reset button on the front panel like some computers have)


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

My brother-in-law had that happen, and the TiVo was recording at the time. He didn't want to kill the recording and let it sit for 15 minutes. It timed out to Live TV, and he regained control of the HDUI! I've not experienced any lockups since I've gotten my Premiere, so I can't personally attest to this method.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it Tuesday, installed it, sent it back last night. Locked up 3 times in 4 hours and they kept telling me to pull the plug. No thanks, life is too short. They can have it. And this is AFTER the software update.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

I also have the latest update. Last night mine locked up on me. From the My Shows list I hit channel down and it locked on the green circle.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I also had the green circle hang last night with 14.1c. Not really a lock-up because somehow I finally got out of it, but still - the HD-UI needs some more work. 

I'm thinking about switching back to SD-UI again.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Does the "thumbs down three times and play" technique work on this issue? I've yet to have any problems on mine after the update. By the way, in that lockup thread, there's a woman from TiVo who wants to know the serial numbers of people still having issues so they can look into it. Please send her info.

Joe


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

You guys are using the "stock" remote right, not a third party logitech remote? Because that is what I was using and it seemed to be an issue with that, I haven't experienced this since I updated it.

But that doesn't apply here if you guys are actually getting that issue with the stock tivo remote that came with the box.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

Stock remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cranbers said:


> You guys are using the "stock" remote right, not a third party logitech remote? Because that is what I was using and it seemed to be an issue with that, I haven't experienced this since I updated it.
> 
> But that doesn't apply here if you guys are actually getting that issue with the stock tivo remote that came with the box.


My harmony remotes did not cause me any issues. One of my Harmony One remotes controls four of my Premieres. It never caused me any problems with the Premieres.
My other Harmony One and Harmony 680 control my other Premieres. I had no problems with them either.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you didnt map the exit button or use it, you most likely wont see it. Margret said she thinks they found the solution to it and might be in the next patch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> If you didnt map the exit button or use it, you most likely wont see it. Margret said she thinks they found the solution to it and might be in the next patch.


I don't think I have an exit button. i do use the stop button though.

I'll need to go into the device menu and see if the exit button is there.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

Exit button meaning left arrow right.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

The fix for a lockup in TiVo Central is to reboot the HDUI.
To do that the remote sequence is:
Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play.

Also for Aaron's Harmony Remote.
I have the Harmony One.
Make sure you change the Exit command to Clear in the Harmony Software.
I learned the A B C D buttons as well. One was missing as was LiveTV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cranbers said:


> Exit button meaning left arrow right.


If it's the left arrow, then I do use that with my Premieres.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I don't think I have an exit button. i do use the stop button though.
> 
> I'll need to go into the device menu and see if the exit button is there.


I don't have a Harmony and I was at work so just going off what I remember. I was referring to this post.



TiVoMargret said:


> We have a fix for the EXIT button lockup, and it will be in the next release. (No date yet.)
> 
> --Margret


Apparently the EXIT command goes back to the series 1 from reading the thread she posted in. I don't remember an exit button but maybe there was one or it is a specific command to the Harmony that you can program.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

No lock-ups here. I'm very happy with my Premiere XL and look forward to more and new HDUI menus.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

Also got green circle lockup with 14.c. I can confirm that it eventually timed out to live TV. However, as soon as I went back into the TiVo main menu, it locked up again.

Rebooting the HDUI (Thumbs down, Thumbs Up, Play Play) fixed it for now.

Using Harmony One remote. I'll double check to ensure that EXIT isn't programmed.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Also got green circle lockup with 14.c. I can confirm that it eventually timed out to live TV. However, as soon as I went back into the TiVo main menu, it locked up again.


Same here. Although I forgot the thumbs/play combination so I just yanked the power cord out of the UPS and rebooted.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Also got green circle lockup with 14.c. I can confirm that it eventually timed out to live TV. However, as soon as I went back into the TiVo main menu, it locked up again.
> 
> Rebooting the HDUI (Thumbs down, Thumbs Up, Play Play) fixed it for now.
> 
> Using Harmony One remote. I'll double check to ensure that EXIT isn't programmed.


Thanks for the reboot HD tip.
I was sitting here with a black screen and that cured it.

- Rich


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

I was having the same problem with my URC MX-850 remote. i had downloaded an older remote and it was using the exit button. Once I had the URC exit button programmed to the new tivo remote live button, no more problems


----------

